# Non DSG Steering Wheel - DSG Steering Wheel Retrofit Problem



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well thought is would be pretty straight forward 

Battery Disconnected
Air Bag Removed
Non DSG MF Steering Wheel Removed 5C0 419 091 AG 041
Re-Fitted DSG MF Steering Wheel 5CO 419 091 AN 041
Air Bag Re-fitted
Battery Re-Connected
Re-set windows 

Connect VAG Com 
Omg no Steering Wheel ECU
Ahahaha must be in Central Elecs - MFSW is enabled but no checkbox for Paddle Shift

Everything works, all controls lights even on the DSG controls BUT does not control the DSG !
Thought it might be plug n play + code

Slip Ring / Clock Spring is 5CO 959 653 which is correct
Wiper/Indicator Cruise Switch 5C5 953 513 F 9B9 is correct 
Air Bag Harness 3C8 971 584 F is correct
Air Bag 5C5 880 201 L81 U is Correct 

Car
2.0tsi DSG 2013 with MFSW no Paddles / with Cruise / With Xenons


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Found this info after delving into the archives 

Connect 1 wire from -pin 17- of the plug B bordnetz ( wire purple/ white) to 16 pin plug under the steering wheel -pin 8-
Of course you need a wire to airbag from MFSW
Go to VCDS and make active MFSW. that's all work with all Beetle w/o mfsw
Tested in Beetle 2012 2.5 - tiptronic and all works perfectly

Anyone tried this yet ??  To me this is just the connection for the Steering wheel buttons and MFD not for the DSG Paddles 

I'll check is the 16pin plug under the steering wheel 
If there are wires missing then they will be the wires for the DSG  No coding will be necessary just running wires from the 16pin block to wherever they should go (maybe the gearbox controller) 
I suspect Pins 11,12 & Pin 13 will be missing 

See below wiring diagram for the 16pin plug I found on web


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stripped the steering wheel back off and removed the column panels

2.0Tsi DSG with Cruise, MFSW without Paddles
Car will be going into VW next week so I'll ask em if its possible to add the paddles via programming or updated software 
Maybe the Polo or T5 vans have a similar setup (i.e. Steering wheel controller built into the clock spring ?)

Be ideal if we had a Pinout / wiring map of a Beetle with MFSW and Paddles 

1.(Black) Power
2.(Brown) Ground
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.(Purple/White) ?
10.
11.
12.(Orange) Powertrain CAN Low (Carries info from MFSW via Clock Spring to CECM)
13.(Orange) Powertrain CAN High (Carries info from MFSW via Clock Spring to CECM)
14.(Purple/Black) Power 15 ?
15.
16.


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Clock spring plug connectors


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well after checking almost every connected component between a car with and a car without paddles I'm still no further
Everything is identical 
BCM
Steering wheel
Clock Spring
Air Bag
Air Bag Harness
Gearbox Mechtrans and Software
Gear Lever Assy


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sending into VW for software/firmeware updates
The car has been in storage for 2 years and hasn't visited a dealer yet (2013 with 2000miles)
Maybe updates will sort it 

*MFSW is selected in (09) Cent Elec
Tiptronic in Drive is selected in (02) Auto Trans*

Note * Below there is no Address for Steering everything is direct to the BCM from the steering wheel

Chassis Type: 16 (6R0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 44 47 55 56

VIN: WVWZZZ16ZDM650891 Mileage: 3300km-2050miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 AJ HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 04 2159 
Revision: P3H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C1C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 73E5B5AA127402DAAD-8026

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 P HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 512 3512 
Revision: 05651213 Serial number: 00001210200926
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 275D91FA962C3E7AC1-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 907 379 C HW: 5C0 907 379 C
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0156 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: F63B60F8092700FA6F1306ED901A0081251800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E5364DE79D66F3202-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 086 1101 
Revision: 00086000 Serial number: 0187622823
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02715
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G.rod
VCID: 346776B69FFA45E274-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 907 044 Q HW: 5C0 907 044 Q
Component: Climatronic H03 0304 
Revision: 00001K02 
Coding: 3010004002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00235
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW32.rod
VCID: 31697FA260E870CA1F-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 F HW: 6R0 937 088 
Component: BCM PQ25 Re4 H50 0353 
Revision: BU050001 Serial number: 04571336120148
Coding: 6CB8697808410C0093A809916E0F86C5F8C2670F60851841B2E004010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 41892F62D848E04AEF-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 251012 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02300A

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5C5 959 802 N HW: 5C5 959 802 N
Component: J386__TSG_FT 010 1032 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 010000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5C5 959 801 Q HW: 5C5 959 801 Q
Component: J387__TSG_BT 010 1032 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 010000

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5C0 959 442 HW: 5C0 959 442 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H02 0103 
Serial number: 30000000000000389370
Coding: E30000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Q0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C5 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 83491234000479
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00126
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3240000 001004
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3240000.rod
VCID: 70EFBAA6AB6239C250-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 F HW: 5C0 959 655 F
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003JQM01DER$ 
Coding: 0000424A
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 35614BB294805CEA43-8060

Crash sensor for side airbag: driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7B437273ZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag: front passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2B457273ZZZZ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C5 920 970 D HW: 5C5 920 970 D
Component: KOMBI H23 0103 
Revision: X0023005 Serial number: 
Coding: 450B01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00126
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04712
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_VW32.rod
VCID: 2C576ED647CA1D222C-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6R0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H39 0042 
Revision: H39 Serial number: 03121203301009
Coding: 254081
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 36634CBE818657F24A-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5C5 920 970 D
Component: IMMO H23 0103 
Revision: X0023005 Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00126
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01702
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10_VW21.rod
VCID: 6ADBA8CE8DBEC3121E-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 B HW: 5K0 905 861 B
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 12000234345004
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2F6D79DA76DC663A09-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H18 0546 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7663730553 
Coding: 020100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A5B68CE453E0312DE-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 279 M HW: 3C0 035 279 M
Component: RNS315-EU H52 0319 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M5954149
Coding: 040600010100020000001002
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315EUV2UDS 001705
ROD: EV_RNS315EUV2UDS.rod
VCID: 2D5163D27CD0142A3B-8078

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 
Component: EUR_W_0038 0038 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 377D41BA468CAEFA51-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 035 456 A HW: 5C6 035 456 A
Component: KonzernAmp10K H07 6813 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA098A0003843
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3.rod
VCID: 26439CFE59262772FA-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J431) Labels: 6R0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 907 357 HW: 6R0 907 357 
Component: LWR-ECU H02 0070 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 0312000001000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRPt 001004
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRPt_VW32.rod
VCID: 77FD81BACE0C6EFA91-8022

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:27)--------------------------


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well the car has had every ECU in the car updated with latest software 
AND Still no good
MFSW works fine except for the Paddles

Will have to have to go through each component again :banghead:

Chassis WVWZZZ16ZDM650891
2013
2.0 Tsi DSG / MFSW no Paddles / Keyless Entry / Xenons / Fender / Cruise 

Air Bag Harness 3C8 971 584 F
Air Bag 5C5 880 201 L 81
Gearbox SW: 02E 300 058 P HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Ind / Cruise Wiper Switch 5C5 959 513 G
Cent Elec 6R0 937 088
Clock Spring 5C0 959 653

Chassis WVWZZZ16ZDM663605
2013
2.0 Tsi DSG / MFSW with Paddles / Fender / Cruise


----------



## tyler2727 (Jan 5, 2017)

Did you ever get this figured out?


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

tyler2727 said:


> Did you ever get this figured out?


Nope 
Never sorted it
Gave up and sold the steering wheel
Don’t think the Beetle is compatible
Tried to find a car that had them but in 2 years of watching Autotrader not one car has been listed for sale with them
So running the car with std MF steering wheel 
Sorry pal
Good Luck


----------



## Rtcook (Aug 4, 2018)

Did this same swap on my 2018 Beetle Dune. Worked just fine. Everything works including the paddles and required no VCDS programming. Completely plug and play.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I am waiting for my new 2019 beetle convert to be delivered,and wonder if it comes with paddles. I assumed it did since it has a DSG like my Alltrack that has paddles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2017)

*Paddle shifters on Beetle Dune*

Did you install a regular Beetle wheel with paddle shifters... or did you manage to find a "real" Dune wheel with paddle shifters and the yellow stitching?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2017)

*Dune paddle shifters*



Rtcook said:


> Did this same swap on my 2018 Beetle Dune. Worked just fine. Everything works including the paddles and required no VCDS programming. Completely plug and play.


Did you install a regular Beetle wheel with paddle shifters... or did you manage to find a "real" Dune wheel with paddle shifters and the yellow stitching?


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

2020 Update 

I finally managed to get the Steering wheel fully functioning eace:

The paddle shift steering wheel is plug and play on the 2013 Beetle 2.0tsi with DSG 
Also had it custom trimmed / made thicker and upper thumb grips


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Jul 6, 2014)

Tornado100 said:


> 2020 Update
> 
> I finally managed to get the Steering wheel fully functioning ☮
> 
> ...


Good Evening could I ask how you eventually got it to work.😉


----------

